# Living Will



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

With all of the controversy going on with the case in Florida, it has got me to wondering. Would any of you write up a living will? What will consist of? Keep you alive, even if there is no medical hope for recovery? Pull the plug if you are in an irreversible vegetative state as decided by medical professionals?

I'm not married nor have a significant other and no children. I have decided to make up a living will that allows the doctors to pull the plug/tube on me if I am not able to survive without them. And I will let my brothers and sister to know of my wishes. Extreme? Yeah.

I am making small request that this not turn into a pissing match, there is another thread for opinions. This is for what each individual wants for themselves. Rather thought provoking, isn't it?

IaHunter


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Only thing I would say is be very careful what you write down and do be specific. I personally chose to go with power of attorney given to my wife as I trust her to seek counsel and medical advice much more than I do doctors in a single hospital. She knows what condition is acceptable to me and how far to go in assuring those conditions are met. She in turn has done the same with me as power of attorney and our oldest daughter has the same power should something happen to the both of us.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You also should be an organ donor, you won't need them but they might help someone else and theres a shortage( Especially brains on this forum :lol.

I need to make one, I am a organ donor on my drivers liscense. I wouldn't want to be like that, if theres no hope I would want my wife to pull the plug and move on. I don't want to be a burden. Just make darn sure I'm braindead, I might be faking ( I can't wait to see you guys jump on that comment :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Just make darn sure I'm braindead, I might be faking


I'll try not to jump on that...  . It is odd you say that though as night before last I was thinking about that same thing. So I looked up the scientific definition of death and as I already knew it said in effect, the brain is receiving no blood flow or oxygen and therefore is dead. That's how doctors determine death, not the absence of a heart beat or pulse as some think. But death of the brain. Since the brain controls everything in and on the body, such as moans, smiles, blinking eyes, it kind of makes you wonder how anyone can declare Terri Schiavo brain dead huh. Anyway, I didn't mean to hijack this thread so back on subject..................... as beat up as my body is I don't think anyone could be so desperate as to want any of my body organs........ but you're right, it is a good idea for everyone to follow.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Both the wife and I have wills made out, but niether have a living will, this case has brought to our attention that it is certainly something we need to do. We are both donors, but the living will thing is going to take a little while for me to come to a decision on what I want done.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife and I as well as our children have living (health care) wills, regular wills, power of attorneys and trusts set up to cover the case where my wife and I would both be killed or injured in a common accident and have had all of them in place for over 20 years. Be aware there are numerous "kit" wills and trusts available on the internet, but you need to make sure that they meet any state standards, and in the case of living wills make sure they meet standards for all 50 states in case it happens away from home. Oddly enough, if you are single, it is even more important to have a will when planning estates. Most states just give everything to the surviving spouse, if there is one, but states also say who gets what if you do not have a will and it could end up going to your parents or the sibling you don't want to get anything.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm an organ donor, although I doubt anyone is going to want my liver after all the abuse I put it through in my earlier years  . Good points from everyone. Each person has there own idea about when they would want the plug pulled. I just can't see myself laying in a bed without being able to respond to the outside world. Better to put my organs to use in people that can then go out and live a, hopefully, long and healthy life. Maybe I should have a clause put in that says my organs can't go to PETA members  .

IaHunter


----------

